# FF 2.0 - Was haltet ihr davon?

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Wie findet ihr den neuen Firefox? 

Ich muss sagen, er baut die Seiten besser und schneller auf.

Bei 1.5 hatte ich in letzter Zeit immer hänger, wenn er mehrere Seiten geladen hat.

Nachteile, die ich grad sehe:

Wenig Extensions/Themes, wird aber noch kommen.

System auf Englisch, dadurch auch FF Englisch, deshalb Rechtschreibkorrektur Englisch --> alles rot unterstrichen 

Ich kann keine Tabs mehr locken, was eine sehr praktische Sache war.

Wie findet ihr es?

Und bitte nicht: Ich benutze Konqueror...Ich will ihn nicht nutzen, der ist zu stark im System verankert...

Tobi

----------

## Earthwings

Bei mir ist er in den Betaversion arg instabil gewesen, mittlerweile ist es besser. Ansonsten finde ich keine arg aufregenden Neuerungen, der "Close Tab" Button ist wieder im Tab selbst integriert, was ich ziemlich ätzend finde (ich weiß, dass man das ändern kann, aber mir gefällt es als Standardeinstellung nicht). "Recently Closed Tabs" im History Menü ist sehr praktisch, tatsächlich mal was nützliches aus Opera übernommen. Die integrierte Rechtschreibprüfung ist gut, wenn auch die Lokalisierung wie üblich problematisch ist. Zu guter Letzt - leider ist es immer noch Gtk mit all seinen Hässlichkeiten  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> der "Close Tab" Button ist wieder im Tab selbst integriert, was ich ziemlich ätzend finde

 

So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker - ich habe in FF 1.5 extra TabFX installiert, um dieses Button zu haben.  :Wink: 

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> "Recently Closed Tabs" im History Menü ist sehr praktisch, tatsächlich mal was nützliches aus Opera übernommen.

 

Es gibt aber auch viele Erweiterungen, die das bereits im FF 1.5 machen...

Ich sehe schon, daß es für mich keinen Grund gibt umzusteigen.

----------

## b3cks

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass der FF 2.0 unter Linux schneller beim Seitenaufbau und vor allem flüssiger vom Handling her wird, denn zwischen der Windows- und Linux-Version liegen Welten. Und da helfen so Tricks wie MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox auch nur bedingt. Es ist nämlich verdammt ärgerlich wenn man WebTools nutzt/nutzen muss und diese bzw. der FF nur am laggen ist, weil drei JavaScripte und Embedded-Actions verwendet werden. Unter Windows läuft es hingegen problemlos.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Bis die 2.0 offiziell erscheint, werden auch genügend Devs ihre Erweiterungen angepasst und aktualisiert haben und dann sollte es eigentlich kein Hindernis (und vielleicht auch kein Grund) sein, nicht umzusteigen.

----------

## Keepoer

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Zu guter Letzt - leider ist es immer noch Gtk mit all seinen Hässlichkeiten 

 

Also mit dem GTK-QT-Switcher kann man das Ganze schonmal etwas entschärfen. Zumindets die Menüs sehen dann schonmal besser aus...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich benutze Epiphany, welches seit Gnome 2.16 super mit dem neuen Firefox läuft. Unter 2.14 gings nicht. Geschwindigkeit ist deutlich besser geworden, Rechtschreibprüfung geht nicht auf Deutsch, aber das kann der Firefox selber wohl auch noch nicht. Oder ich habe es noch nicht gefunden. Der Button zum Schließen von Tabs gefällt mir in den Tabs besser.

Alles in allem: Super geworden.

----------

## hoschi

Ich kopiere es nur schnell, Kommentar zum Phishingschutz:

Habe FF 2.0/Epiphany, und das erst was ich getan habe war:

Den Schwachfug abzustellen! Erstens taugt das alles nichts. Zweitens ist der gesunde Menschenverstand meist effektiver, und degeneriert durch "Sicherheitstools" die einem das Denken abnehmen. Drittens geht niemand, schon gar nicht Google und MS an, welche Websiten ich besuche.

Eine Whitelist wird zu umfangreich und wenn jemand t-online.de hackt und zum phishen, oder was auch immer verwendet, ist das ganze Konzept nutzlos. Ebenso bei einer Blacklist, da mache ich halt einfach eine neue Domain auf. Eine Online-Ueberpruefung gleicht der freiwilligen Unterstuetzung us-amerikanischer Ueberwachungsstaatsfantasien und ist ebenfalls nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss: Erstens verwende "ich als Phisher" einfach Techniken die Google/MS/Opera noch nicht kennen (Cheating-Death vs. OGC - als Vergleich fuer Spieler), oder sorge dafuer dass ein falscher Domain uebertragen wird, irgendwas sagt mir dass das nicht schwer sein wird.

Und wenn ich MS heisse setze ich erstmal gentoo/debian/redhat und novell Community-Websites versehentlich auf die Blacklist, Google macht das gleich nur andersrum, nur weniger auffaellig. Notfalls schiebt GIGA Geld in den Popo von Google, damit diese Gamesports.de fuer *evil* erklaeren. Ob das passiert. Wohl kaum, wenn sie koennten wuerden sie aber.

Nein Danke. Genauso wie ich beim Installationsmedium autark sein will (Netzwerklos, keine Aktivierung usw.), will ich es auch bei der Sicherheit bleiben. Und ausserdem gibts schon lange Zertifikate und PGP-Schluessel, aber die haben sich auch nicht durchgesetzt - bis jetzt.

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich benutze Epiphany, welches seit Gnome 2.16 super mit dem neuen Firefox läuft. Unter 2.14 gings nicht. Geschwindigkeit ist deutlich besser geworden, Rechtschreibprüfung geht nicht auf Deutsch, aber das kann der Firefox selber wohl auch noch nicht. Oder ich habe es noch nicht gefunden. Der Button zum Schließen von Tabs gefällt mir in den Tabs besser.
> 
> Alles in allem: Super geworden.

 

Fuer Epiphany spricht, dass es sich um eine native GTK2 Anwendung handelt, dass nervt bei Firefox egal unter welchem System. FF passt einfach nie schoen ins System und die Oberflaeche schaut auch nie schoen aus, dafuer sind die Plugins portabler.

Bei Epiphany fehlt dagegen ein vernuenftige Pluginmanagment, nuetzliche Funktionen werden Gnometypisch stiefmuetterlich behandelt (die ganzen Killerapps von Gnome beweisen das Gegenteil: Evolution, Gimp, Inscape), ich brauch wirklich keine Epiphany-Extensions, sondern eine veruenftige Standardapplikation.

Die Anzeige der Websiteninformationen und Zeritifat gehoert einfach in den Browser, wie man sich bei Epiphany das Gegenteil einbilden kann erschliesst sich mir nicht. Die Gnome-User muessen ja wohl alle Deppen sein, meint zumindest Gnome.org?

Aber was rede ich:

Nautilus fehlen Tabs, ein Feature dass eigentlich auch fuer Dateibrowser unentbehrlich sein sollte, genauso wie eine richtige Listenansicht. Totem zeigt einem inzwischen nicht mehr die Informationen ueber das Video an (Continer, Codec, Titel, Autor - nur noch via Dateibrowser), dafuer veraendert sich das Verhalten der Playlist bei jeder Version. Eye of Gnome nervt irgendwie jeden, dadurch dass man nichts einstellen kann, nicht mal wo die Thumbnails angezeigt werden, wer zur Hoelle scrollt bitte Horzontal?! Dabei sieht man an GQView genau wie es gemacht werden muesste - GQview: schlank, einfach, kann trotzdem alles wichtige und passt sich von der GUI-Gestaltung an

Gnome - Gutes Konzept fuer Anwender, leider ist die eine Haelfte des Destops voll auf DAUs ausgelegt, die den PC moeglichst unbequem nutzen wollen...horziontal scrollen?! Erschiesst bitte den Verantwortlichen! Auch weniger bedarfte nutzer, entwicklern Fertigkeiten im Umgang mit Computern. Auch wenn man nicht alles ueber den Desktop weiss, ein Fotografiefan macht halt mehr als drei Bilder und da scheiter EOG erbaermlich.

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Fuer Epiphany spricht, dass es sich um eine native GTK2 Anwendung handelt, dass nervt bei Firefox egal unter welchem System. FF passt einfach nie schoen ins System und die Oberflaeche schaut auch nie schoen aus, dafuer sind die Plugins portabler.

 

Ich weiß ja nicht was für einen FF du benutzt, aber meiner sieht optisch wie eine GTK-Anwendung aus. Selbst die Plugins und andere XUL-Anwendungen sehen gut aus. Da ist Java-GTK wesentlich schlimmer (Aber das wird ja bald). Das einzige, was häßlich ist, sind die Input-Forms ala Dropdown, Radio-Button, Checkbox, Textfeld und Button, sofern sie nicht mit CSS verschönert wurden. Daran könnte man arbeiten. Es gibt zwar Möglichkeiten das selber zu machen, aber immer rumhacken ist auch mist.

----------

## hoschi

Na ja, was zum Beispiel nervt: Warum werden die Icons des Gnome-Themes nicht dynamisch "hineingeladen", wie es jede GTK2-Anwendung tut? Warum ist seit FF-1.5 das "Preferences" Menu so verstuemmelt, wie man es sonst nur von schlechten Windowsanwendungen kennt - haelfte der Dialoge abgeschnitten, Fenster muss erst mit der Maus aufgezogen werden, genau das merkt sich FF aber ueber den Neustart von FF hinaus nicht. Druckdialog (der von GTK-2.10 ist wirklich gelungen)?

Warum sind die "Tabs" im Vista-Look gehalten? Igitt.

Nur den GTK-Dateidialog hat man wirklich integriert, mit dem ekelhaften Fehler dass man beim Speichern *immer* auf "Browse other Folders" klicken muss.

----------

## dertobi123

Was mir an FF2 bisher positiv aufgefallen ist: Nachdem sich der Firefox weggeschossen hat (ja, kommt hin und wieder *hust* vor ....) bekommts der 2er hin, sämtliche geöffneten Tabs zu rekonstruieren - auch bei vorher mehreren geöffneten Instanzen. Für Leute wie mich, die geöffnete Tabs sammeln und sich nicht von was trennen können (schliesslich könnte man die Seite in den kommenden Tagen^wWochen nochmal gebrauchen! ...) ziemlich praktisch  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

Japp, ist wirklich nuetzlich. Bisher konnte das ausgerechnet nur der Epiphany von Haus aus  :Very Happy: 

Besser ist es freilich, wenn er gar nicht erst abstuerzt.

<edit /> Totem ist doch nicht so schlimm, die Titelinformationen sind jetzt in der Playlist integriert, nett. Nur leider merkt die sich nie die Position.

----------

## schachti

 *Keepoer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also mit dem GTK-QT-Switcher kann man das Ganze schonmal etwas entschärfen.

 

Hast Du mal 'nen Link? Dr. Google findet nichts zu "GTK-QT-Switcher"...

----------

## franzf

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hast Du mal 'nen Link? Dr. Google findet nichts zu "GTK-QT-Switcher"...

 

Kannst nix finden, weil das nicht so heißt (wenn das gemeint ist was ich meine...)

```
emerge gtk-engines-qt
```

Und dann im kcontrol unter Erscheinungsbild GTK-Stile einstellen was du haben willst  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## b3cks

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Na ja, was zum Beispiel nervt: Warum werden die Icons des Gnome-Themes nicht dynamisch "hineingeladen", wie es jede GTK2-Anwendung tut? Warum ist seit FF-1.5 das "Preferences" Menu so verstuemmelt, wie man es sonst nur von schlechten Windowsanwendungen kennt - haelfte der Dialoge abgeschnitten, Fenster muss erst mit der Maus aufgezogen werden, genau das merkt sich FF aber ueber den Neustart von FF hinaus nicht. Druckdialog (der von GTK-2.10 ist wirklich gelungen)?

 

Okay, da gebe ich dir recht. Besonders verstümmelte Fenster nerven. Das hat man aber bei GTK-Anwendungen leider oft. Auch, dass die Fenstergröße nicht festgelegt ist und man diese somit beliebig in der Größe verändern kann. Hier denke ich aber ist es wirklich einfach Pfusch.

 *Quote:*   

> Warum sind die "Tabs" im Vista-Look gehalten? Igitt.

 

Kann dir nicht ganz folgen. Was meinst du?

----------

## b3cks

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Was mir an FF2 bisher positiv aufgefallen ist: Nachdem sich der Firefox weggeschossen hat (ja, kommt hin und wieder *hust* vor ....) bekommts der 2er hin, sämtliche geöffneten Tabs zu rekonstruieren - auch bei vorher mehreren geöffneten Instanzen. Für Leute wie mich, die geöffnete Tabs sammeln und sich nicht von was trennen können (schliesslich könnte man die Seite in den kommenden Tagen^wWochen nochmal gebrauchen! ...) ziemlich praktisch 

 

Das ist wirklich sehr schön. Konnte man vorher bzw. bei der 1.5.x-Reihe mit entsprechenden Plugins realisieren. Es war aber klar, dass Mozilla die nützlichsten Erweiterungen als Default intregieren würde.

----------

## musv

Hmm, das Feature mit den rekonstruierbaren Tabs gibt es im Opera seit Veröffentlichung der 9-er Reihe. Also neu ist das demzufolge nicht gerade.

Sind denn die Mouse-Gestures mittlerweile auch standardmäßig implementiert, oder muß man die auch immernoch als Zusatzplugin installieren?

Ok, im IE wird das wahrscheinlich erst mit Release 8.0 oder später eingeführt - und dann natürlich als 'ne ganz revolutionäre Erfindung von M$ verkauft....

----------

## Ampheus

Also das mit den Tabs war in Opera nicht erst seit 9.x drin. Ich hab das schon bei 8.x gehabt.

----------

## xraver

Firefox 2.0 ist fertig

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/79883

----------

## b3cks

D/L: http://mozilla.osuosl.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/linux-i686/

----------

## schachti

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> D/L: http://mozilla.osuosl.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/win32/

 

Da outet sich jemand als Windows-User.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## b3cks

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   D/L: http://mozilla.osuosl.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/win32/ 
> 
> Da outet sich jemand als Windows-User.  

 

<hust> Mist, das war der Link für meine Freunde, die Windows nutzen.  :Embarassed: 

Man sollte sowieso nicht während der Arbeitszeit surfen.  :Twisted Evil:  Hab's korrigiert...

----------

## l3u

<klugscheiß>Es heit "Fx", nicht "FF"</klugscheiß> ;-)

----------

## hoschi

Zusammengesetztes Wort: Firefox = FF

----------

## mondauge

Nachdem Firefox 2 gestern freigegeben wurde, habe ich ihn als alter Versionsjunky gleich installiert. Bisher hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Firefox etwas schneller läuft. Das mag aber auch Einbildung sein. Ansonsten ist mir bis auf die rot unterstrichenen Worte nichts negativ aufgefallen. Das Tab-Locking-Feature, das anscheinend einige vermissen, hab ich eh nie benutzt, weswegen mir das auch nicht fehlt. Einige Extensions sind derzeit ebenfalls deaktiviert, aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass es da in Kürze Updates geben wird. Daher bin ich mit Firefox 2.0 ganz zufrieden.

----------

## slick

Habe mich jetzt auch zu FF 2.0 durchgerungen. Muß sagen, ist um einiges besser, allerdings durch einige kleine Detailsveränderungen wird eine neue Eingewöhnungsphase nötig. Das nervt mich bisher am meisten, da man sich mit der Zeit an einiges gewöht hatte.

u.U. ist die Themesverwaltung nicht mehr direkt aufrufbar, sondern nur über den Add-on Manager, den ich leider gern übersehe. An nervigsten ist bisher jedoch das Verhalten von Tabs, zum einen dieser "rechte Scrollbutton" wenn viele offen sind, was aber noch zu verschmerzen ist, schlimmer ist jedoch das früher der Button zum Schliessen von Tabs immer ganz rechts war. Jetzt muss ich zum schliessen von Tabs immer erst über den Bildschirm rudern und im jeweiligen Tabreiter den Schliessenbutton erhaschen.  

Ansonsten macht der neue Fox einen sehr positiven Eindruck auf mich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das mit dem Button zum Schließen der Tabs kann man irgendwo mit about:config umstellen. Und zum anderen, wenn man sich erst mal dran gewöhnt hat, finde ich diese Variante besser.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Fri Oct 27, 2006 8:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

Soll kein Troll Post werden...aber ich finde Opera um Längen besser!

LG

Scup

----------

## b3cks

 *Scup wrote:*   

> Soll kein Troll Post werden...aber ich finde Opera um Längen besser!
> 
> LG
> 
> Scup

 

Und was sollte dieser Dummfug-Post bezwecken, außer zu trollen? Hier geht es um FF 2.0 und nicht, ob andere Software (Browser) generell besser sind. Da könnte man hier in jedem Thread schreiben "Ich finde xy besser." und dann wären wir auf dem Niveau von gentooforum.de.  :Wink:  Ist ja schön für dich, hat mit der eigentlichen Diskussion hier nichts zu tun.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das mit dem Button zum Schließen der Tabs kann man irgendwo mit about:config umstellen. Und zum anderen, wenn man sich erst mal dran gewöhnt hat, finde ich diese Variante besser.

 

Hey, es gibt ne neue Extension "Tabbrowser Config" oder so, bin grad nicht am Rechner.

Da kann man noch mehr einstellen.

tobi

----------

## schachti

Evtl. geht das auch mit TabFX.

----------

## ugus

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   Soll kein Troll Post werden...aber ich finde Opera um Längen besser!
> 
> LG
> 
> Scup 
> ...

 

Obwoh es nicht darum geht !!,  ich finde auch Opera um Längen besser!

----------

## LunX

Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen das Firefox auch unter Gentoo einen anderen Namen (Bon Echo) bekommt?

Gruß Lunx

----------

## firefly

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen das Firefox auch unter Gentoo einen anderen Namen (Bon Echo) bekommt?
> 
> Gruß Lunx

 

ich würde sagen falsch, da "Bon Echo" ein codename für ne alpha version fon FF-2.0 war.

----------

## Earthwings

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *LunX wrote:*   Hab ich das richtig mitbekommen das Firefox auch unter Gentoo einen anderen Namen (Bon Echo) bekommt?
> 
> Gruß Lunx 
> 
> ich würde sagen falsch, da "Bon Echo" ein codename für ne alpha version fon FF-2.0 war.

 

Genau, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox#Versionsgeschichte

----------

